

"RAMASAMY IS ADMIN" -SBI - casouniquo
http://www.sbi.co.in/user.html

======
mef
Looks like that page has been there for at least a year:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20130410123114/http://www.sbi.co...](https://web.archive.org/web/20130410123114/http://www.sbi.co.in/user.html)
[April 2013]

------
guptankur
For the unaware. SBI is india's largest public sector bank if not the largest
bank.

